# Featherette lashes



## sternchen001 (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anybody know, if we´re getting them in Germany?
And if yes (hopefulley) are they soled here only at pro-stores, too?

Thanks for help!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure if this is where i can post this but, does anyone know if these are ever coming back... or anyone know where to get these. I LOVE these feather lashes and ebay is expensive....HELP


----------

